# Getting more data in to (and out from) bsnmpd/LibreNMS



## `Orum (Sep 6, 2018)

At work I'm running bsnmpd on all of our servers & routers, and grabbing the data from them with LibreNMS.  Note that I am *not* using the net-mgmt/librenms port as it's out of date and LibreNMS contains its own updater.  I am, however, using net-mgmt/bsnmp-ucd, which gives the necessary data for CPU usage, RAM, etc., but it still leaves a bit to be desired.  Namely:

No pf(4) stats, despite LibreNMS's (claimed) support for them for OpenBSD and pfSense, and using the pf module within bsnmpd.
No way to get core temperature (coretemp(4)) data into bsnmpd as far as I can tell.
No way to get disk temperatures (sysutils/smartmontools) into bsnmpd either, to my knowledge.
I suspect the pf issue will just require some changes from the LibreNMS people, because I can already query the data over SNMP, so I know the module is working correctly.  However, that leaves the other two, so is there any way to get that temperature data into bsnmpd?  Ideally, in some way that LibreNMS understands, though I realize this too may require some work on their end.


----------

